# Our rescue boy got his Mondioring Brevet!



## San

Our GSD, Wey Wey, earned his MR Brevet over the weekend! 

He was an owner-surrender at a local animal shelter. A German Shepherd Rescue saved him from the euthanasia list and put him in boarding for several months because he was too out-of-control to be placed in a regular foster home or to be adopted. 

We took him in the day before Thanksgiving of 2013 to foster him. He was around 14 months old, dog aggressive, toy possessive, knew no OB commands, and was not interested in interacting with humans. The rescue said that he needed a home with no cats, kids, or other dogs. We figured his chance of findings a forever home was slim so we adopted him. 

At the time, we had 3 senior dogs (a GSD, a pek mix, and a Westie). After months and months of counterconditioning, desensitization, crating and rotating, against all odds, he became part of our pack, he also learned to interact with humans. 

We started training him in Mondioring in April of 2014, our training director had doubts but we kept at it anyway. This video was from last weekend, you get to guess who the training director is 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=35bjs5VS-tI


----------



## dogma13

Congratulations!That's impressive!What a wonderful job you've done with him.


----------



## viking

Outstanding!


----------



## Findlay

A really nice story with a happy ending. 
Congrats.


----------



## Stonevintage

Wow! WEY to go! Such a great story. Thank you for bringind this dog out of the dark and into the SuNsHiNe of life


----------



## MineAreWorkingline

Fabulous! Nice work!


----------



## Baillif

Dave Kroyer

What do I win?


----------



## Fodder

you win the opportunity to congratulate him on a job well done Baillif


----------



## Stonevintage

Yea Baby! An adult rescue dog!


----------



## BahCan

That's awesome, congrats.


----------



## Nigel

Awesome! Congratulations on all your hard work!


----------



## carmspack

big congratulations -- keep on going .


----------



## Magwart

Outstanding! Thank you for seeing the potential in this dog when no one else did, and investing the time and money to bring that potential out. 

I love how you explain each phase in your video. Great job!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

Wow, love the wagging tail!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

That was impressive but what made it so much more is all that you and your Weywey overcame. Always great to see a rescue show just how talented and wonderful they can be.I had to google monidoring as I hadnt heard about it before.


----------



## San

dogma13 said:


> Congratulations!That's impressive!What a wonderful job you've done with him.


Thank you! It was a learning process for us as well, we are very happy with him


----------



## San

viking said:


> Outstanding!


Thank you!


----------



## San

Findlay said:


> A really nice story with a happy ending.
> Congrats.


Thank you! That's why we wanted to share his story. We've been fostering off and on for 5 years and have encountered some really awesome dogs along the way. Wish more people would considering adopting a rescue.


----------



## San

Stonevintage said:


> Wow! WEY to go! Such a great story. Thank you for bringind this dog out of the dark and into the SuNsHiNe of life


LOL, thank you! We are so glad we adopted him, he brought us back into dog training


----------



## San

MineAreWorkingline said:


> Fabulous! Nice work!


Thank you!!


----------



## d4lilbitz

Very nice! Congrats: ))))


----------



## San

Baillif said:


> Dave Kroyer
> 
> What do I win?


LOL, no, our training director was the guy who cheered after Wey Wey's first protection scenario, I think he was more worried than we were 

Dave almost became the judge for our trial. The trial was originally scheduled for late October, Dave was supposed to be our judge, we had to re-schedule to December because of heavy rain and flooding. Dave couldn't make it so Don Lee became our judge.


----------



## San

Stonevintage said:


> Yea Baby! An adult rescue dog!


I know, when we first adopted him, he had so many issues, we didn't know if he was going to make it as a sports dog, but we figured he would at least enjoy our active lifestyle. So glad it worked out for all of us :laugh:


----------



## San

BahCan said:


> That's awesome, congrats.


Thank you!


----------



## San

Nigel said:


> Awesome! Congratulations on all your hard work!


Thank you! It was a bumpy ride, especially at the beginning, but he is well-worth it!


----------



## San

carmspack said:


> big congratulations -- keep on going .


Thank you Carmen! We will, the judge was very happy with his performance, he told us Wey Wey had the potential to go further in the sports. We are definitely going to try to go as far as we can with him


----------



## San

Magwart said:


> Outstanding! Thank you for seeing the potential in this dog when no one else did, and investing the time and money to bring that potential out.
> 
> I love how you explain each phase in your video. Great job!


Thank you!! We are fortunate to have a good club, Wey Wey was not an ideal candidate for Mondioring but everyone in our club had a good attitude about it. Our training director has been very supportive along the way. We could not have done it without them. 

Mondioring is not a well-know sport, I figured the caption will make things clearer for people who are not familiar with the sport


----------



## San

MaggieRoseLee said:


> Wow, love the wagging tail!


Thank you! Once his true personality came out, we realized that he is really a big goofball, always happy


----------



## Castlemaid

Wowie!!! I know first hand the challenges that come with working with a smart and high-energy rescue dog that has had no previous training or human-bonding - so HUGE congrats on your hard work and the talent to reach and unlock your dog's potential.

What a great achievement!


----------



## San

Daisy&Lucky's Mom said:


> That was impressive but what made it so much more is all that you and your Weywey overcame. Always great to see a rescue show just how talented and wonderful they can be.I had to google monidoring as I hadnt heard about it before.


Thank you! We learned a lot from Wey Wey, it was not an easy journey but it was very rewarding along the way, would definitely do it all over again in a heartbeat!


----------



## San

d4lilbitz said:


> Very nice! Congrats: ))))


Thank you!


----------



## San

Castlemaid said:


> Wowie!!! I know first hand the challenges that come with working with a smart and high-energy rescue dog that has had no previous training or human-bonding - so HUGE congrats on your hard work and the talent to reach and unlock your dog's potential.
> 
> What a great achievement!


Thank you! He was an 80 lb puppy with no manners, fortunately, he has very good food and toy drives which made training a lot easier. He is the best GSD we can ask for, stable, people-friendly, dog-neutral, drivey but has an off-button at home (yeah, as long as he is properly exercised), so glad we adopted him


----------



## yuriy

I had never heard of Mondioring before. Great video - well done!


----------



## Thecowboysgirl

Way to save a life...hats off to you.


----------



## Lobo dog

Very impressive! I was only just introduced to Mondioring sport but it looks like a great challenge. Congratulations on your success!


----------



## Ivanlotter

Great story


----------

